# Free Books May 2009--Post Here About Free Books



## Betsy the Quilter

Post your info about free books here. For the April 2009 free book thread, see here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6261.msg151801.html#msg151801

(Authors : As part of our restructuring, this thread is now only for members to post their Free book finds, no self-promotion. If your book is free for a limited run (or longer ), you're welcome to start a separate thread in the Book Corner and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Thanks!)

Betsy


----------



## woodjh




----------



## BookishMom

Add "Once Bitten, Twice Shy" to the free list:

http://www.amazon.com/Once-Bitten-Twice-Shy-ebook/dp/B000WW0LGE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1241193804&sr=1-1

*Updated*: This is $1.00 now.


----------



## BookishMom

If you like listening to Audio Books on your Kindle (or other audio device), here are some free books from Audible. You don't have to be a member (just have a registered account) for some of them - but I'm not certain about all of them.

A recycling book:
http://www.audible.com/adbl/site/products/ProductDetail.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&productID=FR_SMAG_000045

Children's book Rikki-Tikki-Tavi:
http://www.audible.com/adbl/site/products/ProductDetail.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&productID=BK_ADBL_000083

Tribes: We Need You to Lead Us - Free Version (Unabridged)
http://www.audible.com/adbl/site/entry/offers/partnerPromotions.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&productID=FR_ADBL_000302

Rip Van Winkle
http://www.audible.com/adbl/site/products/ProductDetail.jsp?productID=FR_ADBL_000082&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccciadeheeefeljcefecekjdffidflg.0

A short romance, (Stranded):
http://www.audible.com/adbl/site/products/ProductDetail.jsp?productID=FR_HARL_000279&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccciadeheeefeljcefecekjdffidflg.0

Another short romance (And a Dead Guy in a Pear Tree)
http://www.audible.com/adbl/site/products/ProductDetail.jsp?productID=FR_HARL_000275&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccciadeheeefeljcefecekjdffidflg.0

A novel, Summer's Path
http://www.audible.com/adbl/site/products/ProductDetail.jsp?productID=FR_HAYH_000238&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccciadeheeefeljcefecekjdffidflg.0

Okay, I think that's enough to get you started. 

*Edited to add*: I also meant to add that you can get a free 14-day trial (or 30-day trial if you find an ad that still offers it) and get a free book credit. Just cancel before the expiration if you no longer want it and you won't be charged.


----------



## Jammie

BookishMom said:


> Add "Once Bitten, Twice Shy" to the free list:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Once-Bitten-Twice-Shy-ebook/dp/B000WW0LGE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1241193804&sr=1-1


This one is listed for $1.00.


----------



## Steph H

Woohoo! I wondered if maybe they had listed it wrong initially and it was supposed to be the Orbit $1.00 book for May, being as it's an Orbit book -- so I snagged it at $0.00 while it was at that price.  Looks like I was right....


----------



## sebat

Steph H said:


> Woohoo! I wondered if maybe they had listed it wrong initially and it was supposed to be the Orbit $1.00 book for May, being as it's an Orbit book -- so I snagged it at $0.00 while it was at that price. Looks like I was right....


I managed to get it while it was free, as well. Just goes to show you how fast some prices change.


----------



## RangerXenos

I got Once Bitten free as well.  I would have downloaded it for a $1 anyway, but free is better!


----------



## BookishMom

Jammie said:


> This one is listed for $1.00.


Yes, but when I posted it was free. If no one has reposted to the bargain board, I'll post there, too.


----------



## BookishMom

Adding to the free audio books:

The Road Taken - romance, bordering on erotica, no, more like erotica bordering on romance. Or whatever - if you want it, just download it. 
http://www.audible.com/adbl/site/products/ProductDetail.jsp?productID=FR_HARL_000212&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


----------



## Chad Winters

woodjh said:


>


Oh man!!
I love Moorcock's Elric stories. 
There are 2 other Elric collections as well, but not free. I wish I could figure out what order to read them in. (that was always difficult with Moorcock)


----------



## bellapixie




----------



## MikeD

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Oh man!!
> I love Moorcock's Elric stories.
> There are 2 other Elric collections as well, but not free. I wish I could figure out what order to read them in. (that was always difficult with Moorcock)


This link might help. 

Click here for the Chronological order of the Elric of Melniboné stories.


----------



## chynared21

MikeD said:


> This link might help.
> 
> Click here for the Chronological order of the Elric of Melniboné stories.


*Yikes, does that mean that the freebie is book 1 of "volume" 5? I'm still confused *


----------



## koland

Actually, that's just one series!

There is another Elric the Soulstealer (same author) that is volume 11 (of another series).

Just to keep you confused.

Karen
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## chynared21

koland said:


> Actually, that's just one series!
> 
> There is another Elric the Soulstealer (same author) that is volume 11 (of another series).
> 
> Just to keep you confused.
> 
> Karen
> http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


*LOL...yup, really confused now 

So, does anyone know without looking at that long list where the freebie falls in place? Or, is it a horse of a different color? *


----------



## purdueav8r

Here's a link to Down River by John Hart. It's in PDF format, but it turns out nicely after conversion.

http://hbpub.vo.llnwd.net/o16/video/olmk/smp/downriver.pdf

*Edited to add* 
FYI- I couldn't get the link to work and download properly in Firefox, it kept giving me an error that said the file could not be repaired. But it worked fine when I switched to Internet Explorer. It could just be my computer, but thought I would add that for any Firefox users who might run into the same problem.


----------



## Greg Banks

Here is the info on how to get free Kindle books from my own WheelMan Press:

To get the free downloads catalog from WheelMan Press, click here.

Our free stories:

*Avatar*
Carver has always felt trapped in his brittle, stunted body. So when the opportunity comes to trade his ugly, disabled form for one that's tall, handsome, and strong, he jumps at the chance.

But will he learn that fate is a much harder thing to escape?

http://www.wheelmanpress.com/Kindle-Books/Avatar-GBB.prc

=================

*Kachina Dawn*
Ahote has a secret. He's been away from his people for 20 years in the land of the Bahanas, seeking answers to questions that have plagued him all of his life, the greatest of those being, "What is my destiny?" And it is there that he has found it, and now returns to the Hopi tribe on a mission to lift them from their plight in the post-War world and usher them into the next realm. Only a great man can singlehandedly change the fate of an entire race of people. And thanks to the Bahanas, Ahote is now the greatest.

But was it at the cost of his soul?

http://www.wheelmanpress.com/Kindle-Books/KachinaDawn-GBB.prc

=================

*The Scent of Freshly Baked Bread*
A short, sweet tale of a woman dealing with the issue of mortality, her father's aging, and the ravages of Alzheimer's Disease.

http://www.wheelmanpress.com/Kindle-Books/FreshlyBaked-GBB.prc

=================

*Touched*
Joseph just wants to fit in. He's a genetically engineered boy living in a backwards town full of luddites who refuse to enter into the world of the 21st century. His mother does everything she can to protect him and make him feel loved, but his high intellect and analytic mind constantly reminds him that there is something different about him, preventing him from finding peace.

But with the help of an old man with a connection to his late father and a precocious young girl, Joseph may finally realize that the very things he's searched for all of his life were right in front of him all along.

http://www.wheelmanpress.com/Kindle-Books/Touched-GBB.prc


----------



## Greg Banks

Hi Gertie!

Horror is mentioned because some of my stories fall into the Dark Fantasy category. But most of my work is more contemporary fantasy and science fiction, some with only light sci fi/fantasy elements. Three of those freebies are definitely Science Fiction, and The Scent of Freshly Baked Bread is really a contemporary story with a little ghostly fantasy twist thrown in.


----------



## RJ Keller

My novel, Waiting For Spring, is still available for free (PDF file download) here:

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/waiting-for-spring/

It's also available at "choose your own price" (ie, it can be free) at Smashwords in other formats as well:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268

Warning: There's lots of salty language in my novel. Lots of sex, too. If it was a movie it would definitely be rated "R."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Once Bitten Twice Shy was apparently free for a very short time, possibly in error.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi! Glad to see the free books being posted! Just a reminder (or maybe not a reminder if you're relatively new) that we try to keep the chat on the sticky threads down to keep them useful to members. If you'd like to discuss one of the books offered, that's a great reason to start a separate thread with the book in the title!

Of course, if there's a major issue with a free book download or something, we need to know that here, but reviews or kudos to the authors should be handled in separate threads.

I'll be pruning a few of the extraneous comments as I try to keep this thread pretty lean and mean. Thanks for understanding!

Betsy








_<--special moderator's hat in honor of the Kentucky Derby..._


----------



## CegAbq

Thanks to a heads up from Books on the Knob, http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/, another freebie from Amazon:


----------



## Stephanie924

The Huntress


----------



## CS

slh92462 said:


> The Huntress


Thanks. This same author also wrote "Talking With The Dead," which was another Amazon freebie offered in the November of last year.


----------



## CS

Free PDF of Down River by John Hart

http://us.macmillan.com/smp/promo/downriver

Book Description (Down River) from Books on the Knob:

Hart makes a scorching return to Rowan County, where he drives his characters to the edge, explores the dark side of human nature, and questions the fundamental power of forgiveness. Adam Chase has a violent streak, and not without reason. As a boy, he saw things that no child should see, suffered wounds that cut to the core and scarred thin. The trauma left him passionate and misunderstood---a fighter. After being narrowly acquitted of a murder charge, Adam is hounded out of the only home he's ever known, exiled for a sin he did not commit. For five long years he disappears, fades into the faceless gray of New York City. Now he's back and nobody knows why, not his family or the cops, not the enemies he left behind. But Adam has his reasons.

Within hours of his return, he is beaten and accosted, confronted by his family and the women he still holds dear. No one knows what to make of Adam's return, but when bodies start turning up, the small town rises against him and Adam again finds himself embroiled in the fight of his life, not just to prove his own innocence, but to reclaim the only life he's ever wanted.

Bestselling author John Hart holds nothing back as he strips his characters bare. Secrets explode, emotions tear, and more than one person crosses the brink into deadly behavior as he examines the lengths to which people will go for money, family, and revenge.

A powerful, heart-pounding thriller, Down River will haunt your thoughts long after the last page is turned.


----------



## esper_d

Free Full Book Download from B&N. The Pendragon: The Merchant Of Death

http://images.barnesandnoble.com/pimages/resources/pdf/MerchantofDeathFreeDownload.pdf


----------



## CS

esper_d said:


> Free Full Book Download from B&N. The Pendragon: The Merchant Of Death
> 
> http://images.barnesandnoble.com/pimages/resources/pdf/MerchantofDeathFreeDownload.pdf


That is a FANTASTIC series. I give it my highest recommendation.


----------



## sebat

esper_d said:


> Free Full Book Download from B&N. The Pendragon: The Merchant Of Death
> 
> http://images.barnesandnoble.com/pimages/resources/pdf/MerchantofDeathFreeDownload.pdf


Just an FYI if anyone else has difficulty getting this downloaded... 
Firefox kept locking up on me with a partial download. I finally went to Explorer and it downloaded without a problem.


----------



## potatowire

I stumbled upon this:


(.pdf)

accidentally, and thought I'd share. I love John Piper and was buying this book for my mom when I saw that the .pdf was available for free. I was surprised (I shouldn't have been--he gives pretty much everything away), and when I went back and checked the other books on their site, I saw that they're all there, too.

One final note: I am not proselytizing, so please don't be offended.


----------



## Chad Winters

potatowire said:


> I stumbled upon this:
> 
> 
> (.pdf)
> 
> accidentally, and thought I'd share. I love John Piper and was buying this book for my mom when I saw that the .pdf was available for free. I was surprised (I shouldn't have been--he gives pretty much everything away), and when I went back and checked the other books on their site, I saw that they're all there, too.
> 
> One final note: I am not proselytizing, so please don't be offended.


that is a great book!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Meemo

CS said:


> Free PDF of Down River by John Hart
> 
> http://us.macmillan.com/smp/promo/downriver


Thanks for the heads up. Does it come by e-mail? I registered & got redirected but don't see a place to download the pdf.


----------



## MikeD

Meemo said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Does it come by e-mail? I registered & got redirected but don't see a place to download the pdf.


You get a link to the download via email...



potatowire said:


> I stumbled upon this accidentally, and thought I'd share. I love John Piper and was buying this book for my mom when I saw that the .pdf was available for free. I was surprised (I shouldn't have been--he gives pretty much everything away), and when I went back and checked the other books on their site, I saw that they're all there, too.
> 
> One final note: I am not proselytizing, so please don't be offended.


Looks interesting. Got a copy. Thank you.


----------



## BookishMom

For anyone who listens to audiobooks on their Kindle (or MP3 device), the first book in the Pendragon series (the same one available from B&N via PDF) is available on Audible.com for free:

http://www.audible.com/adbl/site/products/ProductDetail.jsp?productID=FR_BRLL_000065&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes

Also, there are 9 audiobooks available for free at B&N. Most are short stories, but I think Tom Sawyer is the full version. Here's the link:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/Free-Audiobook-MP3-Downloads/379001389/


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sebat said:


> Just an FYI if anyone else has difficulty getting this downloaded...
> Firefox kept locking up on me with a partial download. I finally went to Explorer and it downloaded without a problem.


I had no problem downloading it with Firefox.

Ann


----------



## mwvickers

A question for you (not trying to get off topic):  How do you get the Pendragon book and the Piper book into Kindle format?  When you do, is the formatting really off?


----------



## potatowire

mwvickers,

I am sure Betsy will have to prune this soon, but the short answer is to use a converter. On a PC Mobi Creator is best. On a Mac, use Calibre. Feel free to PM me with further questions.

-pw


----------



## luvshihtzu

mwvickers,
Download the free pdf file to your computer and 
then e-mail it to your [email protected] 
and they will send the converted file to your 
e-mail address at no charge. From there you 
can transfer the file to your Kindle document file 
by USB.
luvshihztu


----------



## mwvickers

Thanks potatowire and luvshihtzu.


----------



## frojazz

For those of you who don't know or haven't checked in a while, you can find a bunch of free books at Smashwords. You have to set up an account, but you can download books in mobi form.  I hadn't been there for about a month and found a half dozen freebies that looked good to me.

(Click 'add to library' just above the book description if you want it easy to access online.)


----------



## VictoriaP

Hadn't seen these posted this month, so I thought I'd share them again:

SciFi author Jeffery Carver has made several of his books available in mobi/Kindle format online. While some of them can be found in Baen's Free Library, he's made downloads of all available on his own site, including for a short time his newest book, Sunborn. His series, the Chaos Chronicles, is one of my favorites in DTB form--Sunborn is the fourth book of that set. He's also made his novel, Eternity's End, available for free online through his site as well. http://www.starrigger.net/Downloads.htm

I've downloaded Eternity's End but haven't yet read it, I believe it's a standalone set in his Starrigger universe; the Chaos Chronicles series is one I reread several times a year and was thrilled to find online!


----------



## frojazz

This may have been posted here a month or two back, but I just finished it and thought it was worth sharing.
The Found by Genaro Zamora. <<This is the link to the online PDF version.

I posted my review at Amazon, where you can buy it for $1.84 right now. I'll cross post in the bargain book thread.

My review:
This is a good short story with paranormal happenings. It was a fast, entertaining read. I had to start another book after I finished this one at 1am because I was home alone, and I didn't want to have tainted dreams. The story brought to mind elements from Darkness Falls, The Birds and The Mist.

Amazon's posted description:
When a human skull is suddenly discovered by a child, a mystery from the past begins to unfold. A detective grows hot on the case. Another victim is suddenly captured and now, it's up to him in a race of time to capture the murderer before it's too late, no matter how far back, the terror may take him.......


----------



## NogDog

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Oh man!!
> I love Moorcock's Elric stories.
> There are 2 other Elric collections as well, but not free. I wish I could figure out what order to read them in. (that was always difficult with Moorcock)


As I recall, the episodic nature of the stories mean that it's really not much of a concern which order you read them, with the exception that _Stormbringer_ should probably be saved for last (at least for the original 6-book series).

I just downloaded the free book yesterday (and was searching here to see if anyone had added it to the list yet), and was pleasantly surprised to see that this edition includes quite a bit of commentary which may be of interest to fans of the series. Also, there is an Elric movie in development, tentatively scheduled for next year some time.


----------



## esper_d

mwvickers said:


> A question for you (not trying to get off topic): How do you get the Pendragon book and the Piper book into Kindle format? When you do, is the formatting really off?


Thanks for asking. I'm still learning this too. BTW anyone know if this is the first of the series?


----------



## BookishMom

esper_d said:


> Thanks for asking. I'm still learning this too. BTW anyone know if this is the first of the series?


Yes, the 10th (and I think, final) book in the Pendragon series is due out soon (I think May 12th). My youngest son loves the series and says that it gets better as it goes along.


----------



## Teachmichigan

Small note about Down River.  I received my e-mail after registering, and it downloaded just fine.  I sent it to my Kindle 2 as I've done w/a few other PDF books.  This time, Amazon charged me 45 cents for the e-mail.  Not sure if there was a "grace" period and it's now ended or what, but just thought I'd give you a heads up.  Believe me, I'm NOT complaining about a 45 cent book (WOOHOO is more like it!), but just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Anju 

Teachmichigan said:


> Small note about Down River. I received my e-mail after registering, and it downloaded just fine. I sent it to my Kindle 2 as I've done w/a few other PDF books. This time, Amazon charged me 45 cents for the e-mail. Not sure if there was a "grace" period and it's now ended or what, but just thought I'd give you a heads up. Believe me, I'm NOT complaining about a 45 cent book (WOOHOO is more like it!), but just thought I'd let you know.


you need to send your non pdf books to kindlename @free.kindle.com (w/o the space) and you will get those back at no charge.


----------



## marianneg

Teachmichigan said:


> Small note about Down River. I received my e-mail after registering, and it downloaded just fine. I sent it to my Kindle 2 as I've done w/a few other PDF books. This time, Amazon charged me 45 cents for the e-mail. Not sure if there was a "grace" period and it's now ended or what, but just thought I'd give you a heads up. Believe me, I'm NOT complaining about a 45 cent book (WOOHOO is more like it!), but just thought I'd let you know.


Here is a thread about the new rules.


----------



## Meemo

Just got an e-mail about this one, Panic Attack by Jason Starr:

http://us.macmillan.com/panicattack

I haven't gotten it yet so don't know how it will convert (hopefully better than the John Hart books did, at least for me!)


----------



## Steph H

Thanks for the info on the new book, Meemo. Macmillan has been pretty steady with the new books, at least, even if they are in the sucky PDF format.   I haven't done more than glance at a page or two of my converted versions of the John Hart books, they *looked* okay for those first few pages, but I'm sure they won't be perfect; no PDF conversions ever are.


----------



## sharyn

Okay.  I'll bite.  I clicked to get PANIC ATTACK and got re-directed to a page to register before downloading, then got caught in a loop back to the register page.  How do you actually download the book?

Sharyn


----------



## KimmyA

I don't see where Panic Attack is free. I see the hardcover price. I see something for a free e-galley but I don't know what that is. Is that what I click?


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Yes, Click on the e-gallery.


----------



## sharyn

KimmyA said:


> Got it. Thanks!!


Ditto!

[later...except that it keeps locking up my computer when I try to open it...]


----------



## KimmyA

I got mine. Shortly after submitting my information, I checked my email, and I had one. The email says 'click here to get Panic Attack'. You click it and a pdf file opens with the book.


----------



## esper_d

Has this one been said?

Triumph of the Sun
http://us.macmillan.com/smp/promo/assegai


----------



## sbf80

purdueav8r said:


> Here's a link to Down River by John Hart. It's in PDF format, but it turns out nicely after conversion.
> 
> http://hbpub.vo.llnwd.net/o16/video/olmk/smp/downriver.pdf
> 
> *Edited to add*
> FYI- I couldn't get the link to work and download properly in Firefox, it kept giving me an error that said the file could not be repaired. But it worked fine when I switched to Internet Explorer. It could just be my computer, but thought I would add that for any Firefox users who might run into the same problem.


hi-
i'm a new kindle user - if i download hart's book, how do i convert it so i can put it on my kindle? 
thanks!


----------



## KimmyA

luvshihtzu said:


> mwvickers,
> Download the free pdf file to your computer and
> then e-mail it to your [email protected]
> and they will send the converted file to your
> e-mail address at no charge. From there you
> can transfer the file to your Kindle document file
> by USB.
> luvshihztu


This is one way to do it.


----------



## sbf80

KimmyA said:


> This is one way to do it.


thanks, kimmy! worked like a charm.


----------



## Steph H

You're welcome! Glad the conversion worked for you.  Oh, and welcome to having a Kindle, as well as welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## sbf80

Steph H said:


> You're welcome! Glad the conversion worked for you. Oh, and welcome to having a Kindle, as well as welcome to Kindleboards!


thanks!


----------



## esper_d

Steph H said:


> Hadn't seen that one yet, esper, but got it now -- thanks!


Mine hasn't been emailed to me, has yours?


----------



## alessia

Just found this one.


----------



## SongbirdVB

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Yes, Click on the e-gallery.


What is an e-galley? Is it the whole book?


----------



## Suzanne

Free!


----------



## esper_d

25 different and free ebooks:
http://www.fictionwise.com/eBooks/freebooks.htm?cache

(I have yet to download one but will soon)


----------



## Steph H

Note that those first 8 or 9 Harlequin romances are also freebies available from Amazon (and have been since February).  At a quick glance, several others appear to only be samples and not the entire book (all or some of the Oxford books).  Just an FYI...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HedgeHog,

I'm going to split out your post because it's a good discussion point, but not for within this thread!

To continue this discussion, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7990.0.html

Future posts on this topic within the Free Book thread will be moved and combined with HedgeHog's post. Thanks for helping me keep this thread lean and mean!

Betsy


----------



## esper_d

This probably won't convert well and I'm not sure if you need to be a subscriber to get into the ebook (I am) but here's a free ebook:
Mini Albums 2008 Idea Book (about scrapbooking)
http://content.yudu.com/A1700t/IBMIN08/resources/index.htm?referrerUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fus.mc569.mail.yahoo.com%2Fmc%2Fwelcome%3F.gx%3D1%26.rand%3Dfq721m2tamiq7

If your email doesn't work and you need to use mine, PM me for my email.


----------



## luvshihtzu

For those who have missed the free books from J.A. Konrath, you can get them from his site in PDF format and then convert by sending to [email protected]  I found several that I didn't already have on my Kindle.
luvshihtzu

www.JAKonrath.com


----------



## CS

Just got this e-mailed to me from jungle-search.com:

*Call Me (Joker's Wild Series) 
by Lena Matthews*



**NOTE: Spoiler tag added to cover racy description.**



Spoiler



Anything can happen when jokers are wild.

When Kayla Martin tries to revolutionize the sex toy industry she calls on the one person she's grown to count on more than anyone else, her best friend and downstairs neighbor, Dylan Thompson.

When Kayla approaches him about being a test subject for her newest invention, an anal toy, Dylan is intrigued and aroused. That is until he finds out that The Walnut Wand is an anal toy for men.

Kayla's sure that a prostate stimulator will be a hit, all she needs is a willing participant. Far from willing, Dylan flat out refuses, but that's not enough to deter Kayla.

After their monthly poker game, Dylan and Kayla decide to make a risky bet. Kayla wants a test subject and Dylan wants the one thing's he's being craving for years. They'll risk it all on one hand, but anything can happen when jokers are wild.

This book has been previously published.



*Warning, this title contains the following:


Spoiler



explicit language, use of sexual aids and graphic sex.


*


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

^--------Um...that description, while appreciated to warn others the exact contents of the book....that description MAY want to be in spoilers??  Maybe?  

(I am no a prude, but my son is sitting here)


----------



## CS

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> ^--------Um...that description, while appreciated to warn others the exact contents of the book....that description MAY want to be in spoilers?? Maybe?
> 
> (I am no a prude, but my son is sitting here)


Done


----------



## hackeynut

Another free one from KB favorite Jack Kilborn.


----------



## hackeynut

Looking at it (just downloaded), it appears it would qualify more as a short story as it is 702 locations long, but for free, who can complain?


----------



## Anne

hackeynut said:


> Another free one from KB favorite Jack Kilborn.


Thanks I just downloaded it.


----------



## Steph H

hackeynut said:


> Looking at it (just downloaded), it appears it would qualify more as a short story as it is 702 locations long, but for free, who can complain?


Yeah, Jack says in the review (which he put in there since the description isn't up yet) that it's a "7500 word novella".


----------



## esper_d

Thanks Hackey.  Looks scary but good.


----------



## hackeynut

esper_d said:


> Thanks Hackey. Looks scary but good.


I actually already read it. Pretty fun, totally sick but if you read Kilborn that is nothing new...


----------



## Kind

We love Freebies!!


----------



## NessaBug

Just saw this.

*Description:*

This is the eBook version of the printed book. If the print book includes a CD-ROM, this content is not included within the eBook version.

The rising importance of networks creates challenges and opportunities for business enterprises. On the one hand, networks lead to contagion and other risks, as seen in the spread of the 2008 global financial crisis. On the other hand, networks present opportunities for building community, as in the rapid rise of companies such as eBay, Google, Facebook, and other network-based enterprises. In this chapter, the authors point out that network-based models for business challenge the traditional view of capabilities and strategies that are the focus of most management thinking, making it clear that the opportunities and threats presented by networks cannot be ignored.


----------



## Toby

Thanks!


----------



## Morpheus Phreak

VictoriaP said:


> Hadn't seen these posted this month, so I thought I'd share them again:
> 
> SciFi author Jeffery Carver has made several of his books available in mobi/Kindle format online. While some of them can be found in Baen's Free Library, he's made downloads of all available on his own site, including for a short time his newest book, Sunborn. His series, the Chaos Chronicles, is one of my favorites in DTB form--Sunborn is the fourth book of that set. He's also made his novel, Eternity's End, available for free online through his site as well. http://www.starrigger.net/Downloads.htm
> 
> I've downloaded Eternity's End but haven't yet read it, I believe it's a standalone set in his Starrigger universe; the Chaos Chronicles series is one I reread several times a year and was thrilled to find online!


Thanks for posting this.

I grabbed them all...including his Battlestar Galactica book, which unfortunately doesn't convert well since he hardcoded the page numbers into the PDF.

I'll have to buy that one later on.


----------



## CS

NessaBug said:


>


According to the cover, you only get the Preface and Chapter 1. Let us know if that's accurate.


----------



## marianneg

CS said:


> According to the cover, you only get the Preface and Chapter 1. Let us know if that's accurate.


Argh! I hate that, and I didn't see it on the cover before I 1-clicked. I looked all over the title and description, but not at the cover image. Guess that one's going straight to the archive.


----------



## ginaf20697

I hate when they do that. That's not a free book, it just a stupid SAMPLE!!!!


----------



## NessaBug

Argh! Sorry. I wasn't home with my Kindle when I one-clicked to check it out.


----------



## Toby

Yeah, with this sample, I quickly glanced at a few pages, & then deleted. It didn't appeal to me, sample or not. I, too don't bother downloading books that says free & then you only get the sample. To me, it's like a scam.  

    As for the KB 1, I've never read this author before, so I am really grateful to get his book for free. Kudos to the author.


----------



## mlewis78

I saw the author of this on BookTV over the weekend. There is a free pdf version of _*Viral Spiral: How the Commoners Built a Digital Republic of Their Own *_by David Bollier. I will also post a photo link to Amazon where you can read a description of the book.

http://www.viralspiral.cc/download-book

​
Marti


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have not seen this one listed yet.

"He watches her from across the crowded dance club, a sensual black-haired stranger who stirs Gabrielle Maxwell's deepest fantasies. But nothing about this night-or this man-is what it seems. For when Gabrielle witnesses a murder outside the club, reality shifts into something dark and deadly. In that shattering instant she is thrust into a realm she never knew existed-a realm where vampires stalk the shadows and a blood war is set to ignite.

Lucan Thorne despises the violence carried out by his lawless brethren. A vampire himself, Lucan is a Breed warrior, sworn to protect his kind-and the unwitting humans existing alongside them-from the mounting threat of the Rogues. Lucan cannot risk binding himself to a mortal woman, but when Gabrielle is targeted by his enemies, he has no choice but to bring her into the dark underworld he commands.

Here, in the arms of the Breed's formidable leader, Gabrielle will confront an extraordinary destiny of danger, seduction, and the darkest pleasures of all. . . ."


----------



## GreenThumb

ProfCrash said:


>


Looks like it went back up to $5.59. I think it was only on sale until the next book in the series was released on Monday. I'm glad I snagged it when it was still free!


----------



## jpmorgan49

hackeynut said:


> Another free one from KB favorite Jack Kilborn.


I grabbed this one too, looks good.
jp


----------



## esper_d

I went to the library today and saw an advertisement to go to my local library's website and download FREE audio and ebooks! You should look in your library. But here is the link to mine, if you want to browse the audio and ebooks! (I have NOT downloaded any yet so I can't give you any feedback, nor say if it really is 100% free. But I sure hope it is!)

Nice 

http://cabq.lib.overdrive.com/9BC74B66-56D4-404C-BC80-6BF3207E6CB1/10/365/en/Default.htm


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My library has it, but the books on Overdrive don't go with the kindle because of DRMs. Still if you have a MP3 player, you can download audiobooks. A lot of the overdrive audiobooks are in WMA as the site just started ipod compatible formats in November.


----------



## CS

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> My library has it, but the books on Overdrive don't go with the kindle because of DRMs. Still if you have a MP3 player, you can download audiobooks. A lot of the overdrive audiobooks are in WMA as the site just started ipod compatible formats in November.


You can get them to work with Kindlefix.py. It's not illegal (despite whatever objections Amazon may have) because it doesn't actually strip away the DRM - it just makes the file compatible on Kindle. After 21 days (or however long your library designates), the file will stop working - similar to having a time limit when you check a paper book out of a physical library.


----------



## CS

From http://kindlereader.blogspot.com/

- Complete Presidential Inaugural Addresses

"A complete compilation of US Presidential inaugural addresses from George Washington to Barack Obama.
This comes from a Project Gutenberg compilation assembled by James Linden. It has been reformatted and given a linked TOC." - Donnageddon for MobileRead.

- Where No Man Has Gone Before

A history of the Apollo Space Program by the National Aeronautics and Space Administration, United States Government.

- The Official Dictionary of Unofficial English by Grant Barrett (PDF)

"...collects hundreds of undocumented and underdocumented words like the ones in his subtitle: A Crunk Omnibus for Thrillionaires and Bampots for the Ecozoic Age. Barrett's entries are not mere barroom fancies, but terms you can find in print and on the Internet, scrabbling for a foothold in the mainstream lexicon. Will Trashcanistan, any poor Middle Eastern country or Central Asian republic," hang around in the slang lexicon? Will ridonkulous follow humongous into general usage? Barrett, who also tracks such usage on his website..., will be among the first to know." - Boston Globe.

- The Time Axis by Henry Kuttner

"Called to the end of time by a being they knew only as The Face of Ea, four adventurers from the twentieth century faced a power that not even the super-science of that era could meet." - manybooks.net.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi, I'm going to do some pruning here, editing out the free book that was just a sample, and some of the non book recommendation comments!  And starting June 1st, we'll have a new Free Book thread, woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## hackeynut

CS said:


> You can get them to work with Kindlefix.py. It's not illegal (despite whatever objections Amazon may have) because it doesn't actually strip away the DRM - it just makes the file compatible on Kindle. After 21 days (or however long your library designates), the file will stop working - similar to having a time limit when you check a paper book out of a physical library.


Yes, I've just figured out how to do this and it is just fantastic. I'm going through the Chronicles of Narnia now without paying for them. Yay!


----------



## BookishMom

CS said:


> You can get them to work with Kindlefix.py. It's not illegal (despite whatever objections Amazon may have) because it doesn't actually strip away the DRM - it just makes the file compatible on Kindle. After 21 days (or however long your library designates), the file will stop working - similar to having a time limit when you check a paper book out of a physical library.


I just wanted to clarify that this only works with the MobiPocket formatted ebooks, not the Adobe ebooks. I've really enjoyed downloading audio and ebooks from the library, but have noticed that most of the ebooks (at most libraries) are in Adobe formats. Some books are in both formats, but more and more it seems that new titles are being offered in Adobe format only. I asked one library about this and they said that they get more demand for the Adobe format, and that's why the bulk of their funds go towards those.

I'm seriously considering getting a Sony 505 (in addition to my Kindle) so I can read all the formats.


----------



## sharyn

hackeynut said:


> Yes, I've just figured out how to do this and it is just fantastic. I'm going through the Chronicles of Narnia now without paying for them. Yay!


I'm not sure that's something to brag about. 8-(

Sharyn


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think hackeynut is saying that he's borrowing from a library. . . ..not that he's got illegal e-copies. . . . . .


----------



## CS

BookishMom said:


> I just wanted to clarify that this only works with the MobiPocket formatted ebooks, not the Adobe ebooks. I've really enjoyed downloading audio and ebooks from the library, but have noticed that most of the ebooks (at most libraries) are in Adobe formats. Some books are in both formats, but more and more it seems that new titles are being offered in Adobe format only. I asked one library about this and they said that they get more demand for the Adobe format, and that's why the bulk of their funds go towards those.
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting a Sony 505 (in addition to my Kindle) so I can read all the formats.


For some reason, my response got erased (or I accidentally didn't send it). 

The adobe books, at least at my library, are not in the format we're accustomed to. They're in a special "digital editions" format, which doesn't use Abobe Acrobat but rather another Adobe program. Therefore, they're not even PDF files and I'm not sure they would even work on the Sony or Kindle DX.


----------



## BookishMom

CS said:


> For some reason, my response got erased (or I accidentally didn't send it).
> 
> The adobe books, at least at my library, are not in the format we're accustomed to. They're in a special "digital editions" format, which doesn't use Abobe Acrobat but rather another Adobe program. Therefore, they're not even PDF files and I'm not sure they would even work on the Sony or Kindle DX.


They're in ePub format, and they work with Sony's 505 and 700 models. They won't work with the Kindle because they're DRM'd. See your library's OverDrive help page (click on the Adobe section) and it will explain the specifics of how it works in partnership with Sony. Maybe one day Amazon will work out something with them so we can read them on our Kindles.


----------



## esper_d

The link maker won't find this! (why?)

Not sure if someone has mentioned this one:
The Cook's Illustrated How-to-Cook Library: An illustrated step-by-step guide to Foolproof Cooking (Kindle Edition)

Cook's Illustrated


----------



## Ann in Arlington

esper, I put in the KB link. . . .not sure why the link-maker one doesn't always find things, but you can always use older and not as intuitive version 1.0 -- there's a link for it to the right when you're in the regular one.

This has actually been free since the K2 came out. . . I'm kind of surprised it still is. . .but it's got some good recipes.  Definitely pick it up if you haven't!

(It would be excellent for the DX with it's bigger screen . . . .maybe that's why they've let it free. . . . .)


----------



## hackeynut

sharyn said:


> I'm not sure that's something to brag about. 8-(
> 
> Sharyn


It is completely legal to read them that way. I have a library card and I download them. Sadly you have to jump through an extra hoop to get them on the Kindle, but it works like any library book. You have it for three weeks then the file basically self destructs.

The only difference between pulling the book from the library in paperback is that I can read it on the Kindle. Not sure of the problem with that...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hackeynut said:


> It is completely legal to read them that way. I have a library card and I download them. Sadly you have to jump through an extra hoop to get them on the Kindle, but it works like any library book. You have it for three weeks then the file basically self destructs.
> 
> The only difference between pulling the book from the library in paperback is that I can read it on the Kindle. Not sure of the problem with that...


There is no problem with that. You are fine.


----------



## sharyn

hackeynut said:


> It is completely legal to read them that way. I have a library card and I download them. Sadly you have to jump through an extra hoop to get them on the Kindle, but it works like any library book. You have it for three weeks then the file basically self destructs.
> 
> The only difference between pulling the book from the library in paperback is that I can read it on the Kindle. Not sure of the problem with that...


My apologies for misunderstanding!

Sharyn


----------



## CS

Found this through a reader comment on johnaugust.com:



> Gary Denne
> May 23rd, 2009 at 11:56 pm
> 
> It's tough to make an impact when there's so much content being flooded into the market on a daily basis. I went the free novel route, and decided after a long thought process to give my novel away, despite having toiled for several years on it. I wanted it to be read, first and foremost, and figured I'd rather have people reading/downloading it and free, than me charge and reduce the numbers who were interested right down. I wish John goodluck - the public profile certainly helps, I'm sure. And 99 cents is next to nothing, anyways. But I can't help but feel there's this internet mentality out there where a LOT of people expect&#8230;maybe demand&#8230;things to be free these days. Like I said, it's tough.


The Matt Zander Journals

http://www.garydenne.com/

Click on "Alt Formats" to get the Kindle/PRC file. It's zipped up along with the PDF, HTML, etc. versions.

That's all I can really tell you about the book. There's no description of it anywhere on the page, at least not that I can see. It has a nice cover though. The only hint comes from there: "a novel of life after death." Sounds intriguing enough, and you can't beat free.

Edit: I found this description on Amazon's listing for the paper version:



> *Product Description*
> Matt Zander, under-achieving supermarket clerk, wakes in a downtown Toronto hospital after he was shot during a bungled robbery of his boss' luxurious home. As memory of his near-death experience begins to fade, he furiously scribbles down everything he remembers of his journey to the other side. Struggling with his purpose in life, Matt befriends a quiet young loner named Michael, whose dream is to leave the frozen winter landscape of Canada behind for the sun and glamour of Los Angeles. Together they set out cross-country, unaware the road trip will be the defining moment in both their lives. On the way to L.A., as Michael begins to open up and reveal why he must see the Pacific Ocean with his own eyes, Matt simultaneously starts to realize why he was given a second chance at life.
> 
> *From the Publisher*
> A humorous and sharply observant look at the journey that is life, The Matt Zander Journals is a thought-provoking novel told through the journal entries of a sarcastic, cynical slacker who, after a life-changing experience, has a good dose of anger at the celebrity worshipping, money hungry, pill-for-everything, dumbed down, psychobabble world we live in.


Sounds great to me. I love a good road trip story.


----------



## MAGreen

Looks like Kiss of Midnight is free again


----------



## RangerXenos

Here's a free Star Wars short story:


----------



## EllenR

MAGreen said:


> Looks like Kiss of Midnight is free again


If you like paranormal romance, I highly recommend it! I got it while it was free before then bought the whole series.

EllenR


----------



## frojazz

I found this tonight. It was an entertaining, fast read. It isn't a book; it is a script to the pilot episode of a show on Showtime called Nurse Jackie. From Amazon's website: "Content is for mature audiences."

Nurse Jackie Pilot Script

FYI: After I read it and removed it from the device, it didn't show up in my archives. I had to go to my 'manage my kindle' page to resend it. (I wanted to follow along when I watched it on sho.com. Click on 'video' and then on 'full episodes.')


----------

